# Take the Cloth Diaper Survey!



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

*How long have you been CDing?

How do you like it?

Why do you cloth diaper?

What kind of dipes are in your stash?

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?

What kind of wipes do you use?

What kind of diaper solution do you use?

What is your overnight system?

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?

What kind of pail system do you have?

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?







*


----------



## Chiroalltheway (Aug 18, 2007)

How long have you been CDing? 2 years

How do you like it? I love it, but I am definitely sick of changing diapers!!! I'm so glad I don't throw away all those disposables anymore!!

Why do you cloth diaper? Environment, health for the baby, economic

What kind of dipes are in your stash? fitteds, pockets, prefolds, covers

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? Prefolds with a Thirsties cover for DS3; Kushies fitteds with fleece cover for DS2

What kind of wipes do you use? cloth (baby washcloths and homemade wipes)

What kind of diaper solution do you use? water and tea tree oil, or just water in a spray bottle

What is your overnight system? fuzzi bunz with trifolded prefold (for DS2 and DS3)

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? DS3's go straight in the pail, b/c he's mostly breastfed at this point; DS2's we scrape with a spatula or just dump and shake, and then it's into the pail

What kind of pail system do you have? trash can with a large wet bag

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) Hot rinse, hot wash with purex free and clear detergent, sometimes dawn, sometimes tea tree oil; cold rinse, sometimes with vinegar. I strip with dawn about once a month

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? I would probably have the boys in only FBs ALL THE TIME if money weren't an object. They're so simple, so classic, and work so well.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Double post!


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

How long have you been CDing?_A little over 3 years. I had two in diapers for a few months. I also took a few hiatuses with sposies while life was relaly hectic, or on vacation or something, but never longer than 2 weeks or so._

How do you like it? _Sometimes I like it, sometimes I hate it. Overall I like it better but I've modified things to make it easier on myself. I do sposies now while out, because it's easier for me to wrangle 2 little ones while being pregnant and just shoving a sposie in my pocket._

Why do you cloth diaper?_I started because I didn't want chemicals on DS, and because it was cute. Now I do it because I've spent hundreds on my stash and feel guilty if I don't







_

What kind of dipes are in your stash? _Right now it's mostly Sticky Peas NRSS, some prefolds, a few Dunk -n- Fluff fitteds. I have 3 AIO's that I like._

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?_Well, the problem is I change my mind all the time. Like I only used fitteds, then pinnable fitteds and now I'm totally wishing I had AIO's. If I could I'd switch right now to all Sposoeasy's. But DS has a crazy long rise and I have trouble finding diapers that fit him well unless I special order them._

What kind of wipes do you use?_I use cloth wipes._

What kind of diaper solution do you use? _A wipe solution I bought off of hyena cart. I think its like, monkey butts or monkey toes or something. I've tried a billion and these are awesome and easy and I love them so._

What is your overnight system?_Sposies. It took me 15 months to get DS to sleep longer than 2 hours, and I was sick of him waking up with a red bottom._

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?_I have a diaper sprayer I use on poop._

What kind of pail system do you have?_I use a dry pail, with a wet bag inside of a giant garbage can. I've never had smell issues._

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)_I do a cold soak with nothing (sometimes vinegar but rarely). Then I do a hot wash cycle with Tide up to the 1 line and then I do 1 hot wash cycle with nothing. I've used all the natural stuff and always had stink issues. I haven't ever since using Tide. I machine dry on low._

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?







_Probably just the ability to buy whatever diapers I wanted and redo my stash whenever I wanted.







_


----------



## veedeepee (Oct 3, 2008)

How long have you been CDing?
Since my LO was one week old (he's 4 months now)

How do you like it?
Love it!

Why do you cloth diaper?
Cloth diapers just seem...normal to me. Disposable diapers seem odd. Plus, we're not adding all those diapers to landfills. I also hate that weird disposable diaper smell.

What kind of dipes are in your stash?
Prefolds, Thirsties covers, some BumGenius diapers I never use, a variety of doublers for the prefolds, a Dancing Bears fleece cover, and one experimental Happy Hempy fitted (we're working on finding a new nighttime system).

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?
Prefold + Thirsties cover

What kind of wipes do you use?
Cut up Viva paper towels (so soft!)

What kind of diaper solution do you use?
Just water...room temperature

What is your overnight system?
Experimenting...either larger prefold in a larger Thirsties cover with a hemp doubler, or a hemp fitted under a fleece soaker.

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?
No rinsing...still EBF so no need.

What kind of pail system do you have?
Dry pail. Planet Wise pail liner in a big lidded trash can.

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)
I wash most days...but skip a day here or there. I do a cold water rinse cycle, then add detergent (Country Save powder) and do a hot water wash with an extra rinse.

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?
Lots of fitted hemp or bamboo diapers.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

How long have you been CDing? 3 months

How do you like it? LOVE it

Why do you cloth diaper? It's cheaper and healthier.

What kind of dipes are in your stash? Pockets. Swaddlebees and Blueberries - combination of OS and sized, I also have a couple of BG's that are converted to snaps.

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? Size medium swaddlebees pocket dipe with an econappi hemp insert.

What kind of wipes do you use? Disposable, but only because I had bought a huge box of them right before we switched to cloth and want to use them up.

What is your overnight system? Swaddlebees OS with aplix and an econappi hemp insert.

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? Spatula the poo into the toilet and then put them in a bucket with water.

What kind of pail system do you have? Wetbag for the wet ones and a bucket of water for the dirties.

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) I wash every other night after she goes to bed. I use Tide Free in hot water, and two cold rinses. I hang them to dry on a rack under the kitchen ceiling fan and they are dry by morning.

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? I would make my whole stash sized instead of one size. I love the fact that you can use the OS longer, they just don't fit her as well (she's a skinny minny) and so there's lots of bulk in the front when she wears those. My DH also gets a little overwhelmed by all the snaps!


----------



## nursingmom (Nov 24, 2001)

How long have you been CDing?

8 months

How do you like it?

LOVE IT!

Why do you cloth diaper?

Save enviornment

What kind of dipes are in your stash?

Prefold, fitted, AIO, pocket

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?

all of them.. and i keep changing

What kind of wipes do you use?

cloth wipes

What kind of diaper solution do you use?

bumGenius bottom cleaner

What is your overnight system?

Prefold + dry liner, OR Pocket with 3 microfiber inserts

12 hours of no leaking and my baby's bottom is completely dry.

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?

Diaper Spray and I use Wash Away Stain Soap for stains

What kind of pail system do you have?

Two large wet bags... love it since I can move it from place to place, hang them on doorknob and a wall hook

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)

Warm wash

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?

My stash is perfect!


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

How long have you been CDing? almost 2 years (started when older dd was about 15 months old)

How do you like it? I really like it. Sometimes I get sick of dealing with gross poopy diapers and I've gone back to dispoables a few times, but never for very long (less than a whole day). I'm always reminded pretty quickly that sposies are gross in so many ways and cloth is so much nicer!

Why do you cloth diaper? I like to avoid the chemicals in sposies, reduce landfill waste, and I don't like spending money on something that is going to get thrown away and take hundreds of years to break down.

What kind of dipes are in your stash? Mostly prefolds. They're my favorite. I also have some flats from GMD that I love, they're so versatile! And I have a dozen Fuzzi Bunz that I hated with older dd, but I'm beginning to like them with younger dd. I use them when we're out, they're a little easier to deal with in public places. But I really prefer cotton. I also have some hemp doublers that I use quite often with both the pf's and the FB's. For covers we use thirsties, bummis whisper pull-ons, and little g pants (with a trifolded pf). I also have some wool that I rarely use because I hate washing it. I'd love to get some wool longies for winter-time pajama pants though.

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? I like a pinned cotton pf under a simple nylon pull-on cover or a thirsties cover, depending on the outfit dd is wearing. When we go out I recently started using a Fuzzi Bunz stuffed with a folded flat and a hemp doubler--absorbant but trim.

What kind of wipes do you use? Disposable (Target brand, sensitive) I tried cloth wipes so many times, but no matter what kind I use they irritate dd's skin and she cries when I wipe her. The same thing happened with older dd.

What kind of diaper solution do you use? N/A

What is your overnight system? A toddler pf with an infant pf trifolded inside like a doubler. The toddler pf gets pinned and I cover it with a nylon pull-on pant (bummis) or a thirsties.

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? I dunk/swish in the toilet when necessary. I used to have a sprayer but it's overspray made a gross, poopy-water mess in my bathroom. YUCK!! Dunking really isn't that bad.

What kind of pail system do you have? Dry pail--I use a medium-size trash can with a lid, lined with a pail liner/wet bag (bummis large)

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) I wash every day. I do a cold rinse, a hot wash with Purex Free and Clear and OxiClean Free and Clear, and an extra warm rinse. Then they go in the dryer on medium.

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? I'd get 2 or 3dozen SposoEasy AIO's or bumGenius organic cotton AIO's. I'd LOVE to have some AIO's that have cotton against my dd's skin, and have enough for full-time use!!


----------



## fawnanddoe (Mar 3, 2009)

*How long have you been CDing?* Just a few weeks. DS is 5 weeks old and I did sposies for the first 2 weeks while I was adjusting.

*How do you like it?* Love it! There's so many awesome diapers out there, it's going to be my new shopping obsession whenever I have a few extra bucks

*Why do you cloth diaper?* Better for baby, better for the environment, cheaper than buying gross disposables every other day

*What kind of dipes are in your stash?* prefolds, bummis whisper covers, bumgenius os, rump-a-rooz os, kissaluvs fitteds, a few locally made diapers (fitteds, os)

*What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?* I am currently in love with my rump-a-rooz

*What kind of wipes do you use?* I make my own with viva paper towels

*What kind of diaper solution do you use?* I make my own with hot water, dr. bronner's and grapeseed oil. Sometimes I add a little tea tree oil or rosewater concentrate.

*What is your overnight system?* Generally just an aoi. DS still wakes up a couple times at night so we don't have a leak problem

*Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?* I usually rinse in the tub then let them soak

*What kind of pail system do you have?* Dry pail with wet bag, but most of my dipes soak in the tub

*What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)* Cal-Ben Seafoam all natural soap, hot wash with an extra rinse. I do my cold pre-soak in the tub.

*And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?* Rump-a-rooz!


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
*How long have you been CDing? 3 years

How do you like it? love it!

Why do you cloth diaper? My oldest broke in a rash anytime he was in a sposie. I hate running out of stuff and I'd rather do laundry then go to the store. They're cute and better for the planet.

What kind of dipes are in your stash? Fitteds and prefolds

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? prefolds and wool

What kind of wipes do you use? both cloth and disposable

What kind of diaper solution do you use? water with a squirt of oil and a squirt of baby wash

What is your overnight system? the same as the daytime

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? dunk and swish

What kind of pail system do you have? just a regular diaper pail from Target

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) cold rinse, hot wash with a little soap and borax, cold rinse with vinegar, line dry

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?








I have no idea, I'm happy with my stash. I'd say wool, but all I really need is the time to knit.*


----------



## Shy0717 (Jun 14, 2005)

How long have you been CDing? 7 weeks but the first 2 weeks of ds life we used sposies while everyone got adjusted

How do you like it? I LOVE it

Why do you cloth diaper? For many reasons...the environment, financial benefits, cute factor









What kind of dipes are in your stash? prefolds (which we don't use), fitteds, covers, AIOS, and some AIO2s

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? Right now I prefer either my Thirsties fitteds or Cricketts with my Thirsties cover

What kind of wipes do you use? Washcloths while home and sposies while out

What kind of diaper solution do you use? A homemade one with water a dash of Burt's Bee's Apricot oil and a dash of baby wash

What is your overnight system? Right now we just use BG OS AIO with 3 microfiber inserts. DS is a heavy wetter so I'm sure we're going to have to tweak this system soon

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? sometimes I rinse the poo sometimes not since its just bm poo

What kind of pail system do you have? We use a trash can with a Bummis wet bag

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) A hot pre wash (with no soap), a hot wash on sanitary cycle using Tide HE powder detergent filled to the 1 line, followed by 2 extra rinses. Then dry on medium.

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? Hmmm right now I'm really loving my BG OS and the new rumparooz os I just bought...so probably one of those.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

How long have you been CDing? _I CD my first dd from a newborn through fully trained at 4.5 years currently pregnant with number 2 and plan to do it all again.._

How do you like it? _I loved it
_
Why do you cloth diaper? _mostly cost I think sposies can and will have there place but it makes little sense to me to toss diapers out all the time. i prefer the enviromental impact of cds as well._

What kind of dipes are in your stash? _right now none but soon prefolds and wraps_

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? _prefolds and wraps_

What kind of wipes do you use? _mostly cloth just terry cloth washcloths_

What kind of diaper solution do you use? _warm water_

What is your overnight system? _I sposie at night and will likely again this time unless they are allergic if so then likely a good cotton hemp fitted and ME cover_

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? _I totally rinsed once past the newborn stage I totally dunk and rinse_

What kind of pail system do you have? _dry and a seperate little bag for the covers_

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) _I generally washed every other day 1 squirt Charlies liquid soap and about 1 teaspoon bleach *yes i said it* wash full cycle hot with extra rinse dry hot_

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? _prefolds and wraps honestly_

Deanna


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

*How long have you been CDing?* Not very long. I think only since about May.

*How do you like it?* I like it. I wish I had started earlier instead of waiting until I had three kids and child #2 was 2.5 years old.

*Why do you cloth diaper?* Money. Less waste. Less chemicals.

*What kind of dipes are in your stash?* I haven't settled on what works best so I have a variety. I mostly have FB (for 2.5 year old) and Gro Baby (for 8 month old). I have a few BG and HH as well. There are things I like and dislike about all of them.

*What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?* I think the FB and Gro Baby. There are things I like and dislike about each of them. I like the pocket of the FB but aplix of the Gro Baby. If I could combine the two, it would be great!

*What kind of wipes do you use?* I still use disposable wipes.

*What kind of diaper solution do you use?* N/A

*What is your overnight system?* Still use disposables at night

*Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?* Not usually unless it's a really poopy diaper.

*What kind of pail system do you have?* I have a regular laundry hamper with a pail liner.

*What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)* I wash about every two days. I use Charlie's Soap for now but it's the only thing I've bought. I may try another brand when it runs out. I put most of the diapers and liners in the dryer. The only ones I don't are the Gro Baby shells and I hang those to dry. The Gro Baby liners don't dry in one cycle so I run them once and hang to dry the rest of the way.

*And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?* I am not sure. I would like a really good travel wet bag for the diaper bag but haven't gotten around to buying it. They aren't that expensive so I'm not sure if that's a good answer. My other thing I would buy would be enough diapers to last longer between washes.


----------



## FiberLover (Feb 6, 2007)

*How long have you been CDing?* One year now!

*How do you like it?* I love it. No issues.

*Why do you cloth diaper?* Mostly because I like cloth on my baby, not plastic and gel.

*What kind of dipes are in your stash?* Lots of prefolds and covers, including wool, some BG 3.0, lots of Swaddlebees EcoNappis, a few FuzziBunz, and a few WAHM dipes.

*What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?* I love prefolds with snappi's and covers, especially wool. My favorite go-out/daycare diaper is the EcoNappi, they're all natural cotton velour and hemp and hold up really, really well. No wear and tear at a year and the size looks like it will be larger than the BG 3.0.

*What kind of wipes do you use?* Baby washcloths, the Gerber micro terry ones. Super cheap and easy.

*What kind of diaper solution do you use?* Water with a bit of Burt's Bees babywash in the Peri bottle.

*What is your overnight system?* A premium prefold and Bummi's cover.

*Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?* Nope. Plop off poop, that's it.

*What kind of pail system do you have?* Just a regular pail. I put a bit of baking soda in the bottom.

*What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)* I wash every 3 days. One hot wash cycle, no soap. Hot wash with 1/2 scoop Country Save (top loader). Hot wash no soap. Tumble dry. (no stink!)

*And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?*
Hmmm. I think I'd buy just more fun diapers. More tie dyed prefolds, some more handknitted soakers and longies, Bamboo prefolds, etc.


----------



## katbomumof3 (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
*

How long have you been CDing? 21 mos, but cd for the first few mos with dd1 as well.

How do you like it? Love it, hate the smell of sposies!

Why do you cloth diaper? Environement, health for ds, I'm cheap lol, and it's fun!

What kind of dipes are in your stash? Pf's and homemade OS fitteds, and homemade wool covers

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? Fitteds and wool longies, shorties etc

What kind of wipes do you use? Homemade flannel/birdseye and velour

What kind of diaper solution do you use? Water

What is your overnight system? Fitteds with extra doubler, wool cover

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? Dunk em!

What kind of pail system do you have? Hanging planet wise wet bag

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) SImple cold wash (sometimes hot) with soapnuts liquid, every two days, line dry most of the time.

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?







*

Hmmmm, gonna have to say knitted wool! I love some of the beautiful things other Mamas make, and i can only crochet


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

*How long have you been CDing? four and a half years

How do you like it? It's been easier than we thought

Why do you cloth diaper? Financial, mostly, although environmental reasons feel good, too. And then there's the knowledge that diaper blow outs are more common for us when we do use a disposible...

What kind of dipes are in your stash? Mother ease one size
What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?
The only thing I know is the ME with a air flow cover

What kind of wipes do you use? I used cloth wipes with the boys for about a year, but with my youngest I've always used the unscented store brand wipes.

What kind of diaper solution do you use? None

What is your overnight system? The boys used a ME stay dry with liner. With my youngest, I use a disposible! Oh, the shame.

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? With the diaper sprayer (really just a sink sprayer) attached to the toilet.

What kind of pail system do you have? I use a 5 gallon bucket (dry)

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) Warm rinse with vinegar. Hot wash with tiny amt. of detergent, vinegar rinse. second wash cycle, no detergent. Additional rinse if suds remain. It's a HE maytag washer. I can go quite a few days between washing, as I have a huge stash of diapers thanks to the twins. I usually dry in the dryer, but I have line dried.

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? night time training pants for twin still wetting at night.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## twead (Apr 23, 2007)

How long have you been CDing? a little more than a 1 1/2 yrs

How do you like it? love it

Why do you cloth diaper? I started because I didn't want to be down to that last sposie and HAVE to run to the store at 10pm, kwim. Ancillary reasons include cost savings, health reasons, and environment.

What kind of dipes are in your stash? prefolds, covers, fitteds, pockets

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? prefold w/ thirsties cover for day, jamtot for out of the house

What kind of wipes do you use?cheap baby washcloths

What kind of diaper solution do you use? water+witch hazel/or tea tree oil+
baby wash

What is your overnight system? a hemp insert (the one that is rectangular and you trifold) with a velour loop+micro fibre insert+wallypop fleece cover

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? solids get shaken into toilet otherwise, no

What kind of pail system do you have? a plastic laundry basket

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) everyday in the beginning, now every third day,

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? the hemp insert mentioned above. I looked on the tag to see a name and it was too worn.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

*How long have you been CDing?*

5 years.

*How do you like it?*

Love it.

*Why do you cloth diaper?*

$$$

*What kind of dipes are in your stash?*

mostly prefolds and fitteds with a variety of wool and nylon and PUL covers. We have some pockets and some AIOs, too.

*What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?*

A motherease fitted with a folded infant prefold inside, under a Disana wool pull-on.

*What kind of wipes do you use?*

Kissaluvs terry washcloths
*
What kind of diaper solution do you use?*

Don't

*What is your overnight system?*

Very Baby Simply Nights under handknit wool
*
Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?*

Don't.

*What kind of pail system do you have?*

trash cans with nylon bags; one upstairs and one down

*What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)
*
I use whatever detergent is on sale, although not Tide. I wash these days only once a week, because my kiddos are out of dipes during the day, but for awhile I had three in dipes, and then I washed every day. I dry every time I wash-- that question makes no sense.

*And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?







*

I wouldn't, but that's only because we're in our final few months of diapers. My youngest are 2 1/2 and in undies all day. What I really wish for is a new puddle pad for DS's bed for when he's ready to attempt nighttime dryness.


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

How long have you been CDing?
over five years

How do you like it?
i would have quit by now if i didnt like it a lot, lol

Why do you cloth diaper?
honestly, i think they are darn cute







. sort of for the savings factor, but i dont save as much as other people do because im addicted to buying diapers. i do save some though. oh and the environment thing is a bonus!

What kind of dipes are in your stash?
tons of thirsties covers in both types, prefolds, wool, a couple fitteds, some GAD pocket aios, some cloth diaper wholesale pockets, and a bunch of bottom bumpers side snapping aios. oh and a bunch of other assorted covers.

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?
thirsties and prefolds with a snappi. love my GADs too though.

What kind of wipes do you use?
i have a huge random assortment.

What kind of diaper solution do you use?
water

What is your overnight system?
a thirsties cover and premium prefold

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?
i dont need to yet because she's only bfd

What kind of pail system do you have?
dry pail lined with a garbage bag. i need a pail liner!

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)
at my mom's (he front loader) i do a wash on heavy with a pre wash and extra rinse with a squirt of dawn. at my grandmas, i do a cold rinse/hot wash on heavy with dawn and an extra rinse afterwards.

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?
id try some fitteds and new covers, and buy some cute wool longies for the fall/ winter. ok, that wasn't one item, but you know


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

*How long have you been CDing? 2.5 years

How do you like it? Indifferent (although pregnant + was challenging

Why do you cloth diaper? save $$$ and the earth

What kind of dipes are in your stash?28 BG 1.0's 2.0's,17 ME one size and 7 NB and 6 Small Sandies, two firefly a couple g covers and a couple dozen prefolds**

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? The g diaper with the cottonbabies Hemp prefold

What kind of wipes do you use? gerber face cloths

What kind of diaper solution do you use? None Just Dr.bronners and h2o

What is your overnight system? BG 2.0 with a large hemp insert

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? witha toilet shower

What kind of pail system do you have? dry, Trash barrel with a swaddlebees liner

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) Depends on the age. Nb daily and older twice a week. I do 1-2 prewashes in cold. A hot or warm wash in Allen's and the a cold wash.

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?







* All little beetles ones. I just bought a couple of fitted for the new baby but have yet to use them.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

How long have you been CDing?
4 1/2 years

Quote:

How do you like it?










Quote:

Why do you cloth diaper?
To save money plus I just like them better and I couldn't go back to that smell from sposies.

Quote:

What kind of dipes are in your stash?
A bit of everything, mostly prefolds.

Quote:

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?
Mommy's Touch One-Size Easy Clean Pockets

Quote:

What kind of wipes do you use?
A mix.

Quote:

What kind of diaper solution do you use?
None.

Quote:

What is your overnight system?
Mommy's Touch

Quote:

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?
None

Quote:

What kind of pail system do you have?
Dry 3 gallon buckets, one next to the bed and one in the bathroom.

Quote:

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)
Wash on hot with BioKleen plus two cold rinses. About 3x a week.

Quote:

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?








Firefly Quick Dry Colored Diapers


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

How long have you been CDing?

*About four months, since my daughter was about 2 weeks old.*

How do you like it?
*
LOVE IT. LOVE IT. LOVE IT. I've told all my friends to try it when they have kids.*

Why do you cloth diaper?

*1) Cost. Since we're on a serious budget so that I can SAHM, we could never afford disaposables.
2) Baby. Disposables gave her diaper rash, and she hates them. The cloth seems so much more comfy.
*

What kind of dipes are in your stash?
*
Indian Bleached Prefolds
Chinese Bleached Prefolds
Thirsties Fleece Fitted
BumGenius Bamboo Fitted

For covers, I have Thirsties (LOVE), a Bummis SuperBrite (like that, too), and a few Bummis Super Whisper Wrap (only times I've had poo leaks, besides disposables).
*

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?
*
During the day, a PF and a Thirsties cover (easy to tell if she's wet, and I like the PFs for how easy they wash/dry).
At night, a Thirsties Fitted and a Thirsties cover (more absorbent).
*
What kind of wipes do you use?

*Bunch of cut up T-shirts, and one pack of Imse Vimse cotton wipes. I keep a pump thermos of warm water by the changing table, don't use a wipe solution.*

What kind of diaper solution do you use?
*
Just water for the wipes, ALL Free and Clear for detergent.*

What is your overnight system?
*
Fitted diaper and cover. She's only sleeping 5 hours or so at a stretch, and she never poops at night, so it works well for her.*

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?
*
Don't have to, she's EBF and not on solids yet.*

What kind of pail system do you have?
*
I just have a regular diaper pail, with a wetbag liner in it.*

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)
*
I wash daily, warm wash cold rinse, with ALL Free and Clear, dry in the dryer. If there are stains, I lay out in the sun, it takes them right out, then I'll wash them again and dryer dry them (because the sun method makes them crunchy).
*
And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?








*
One of those diaper sprayers that hook up to the toiler. I don't need it yet because it's just BM poo, but I have a feeling I'll want one later.*


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

*How long have you been CDing?*
since ds was 4 days old (he's 6mos now)

*How do you like it?*
LOVE it

*Why do you cloth diaper?*
Environment, economy (i'm "thrifty"..) , not having to go out in the middle of the night to buy diapers.. and because i'm "out of my mind" as people like to say when they find out we CD!

*What kind of dipes are in your stash?*
90% prefolds with wool/fleece (polar babies is my new fave, but i like my homemade longies and shorties too!)
a few bum genius and one fuzzy bunz
a few random wahm contours, fitteds and pockets
gdipe insert folded into prefold for travel/camping

*What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?*
pf and wool/fleece

*What kind of wipes do you use?*
i use some kind with shea butter in it because i like the smell. not too brand particular. i should just make some.. thats going on my to-do list..

*What kind of diaper solution do you use?*
none

*What is your overnight system?*
flannel contour with fleece or wool

*Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?*
no just shake off solids

*What kind of pail system do you have?*
dry- just a hamper in the laundry room

*What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)*
hot pre wash for poo dipes, then hot wash /rinse with all dipes. i use arm and hammer powdered detergent every few days, and line dry when ever possible. you didnt mention this, but for staining I sun bleach. I've got a bunch sun bleaching on the line right now!

*And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?*
a laundry maid! can she clean my house while she's at it?!
actually, probably a high efficiency front loader. i think my older machine probably uses wayyy too much water. but i can't shell out the dough right now.. sigh.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

How long have you been CDing? since 2003

How do you like it? right now I am ambivalent

Why do you cloth diaper? Love getting fluffy mail and love that I am reducing the amount of garbage my large family produces

What kind of dipes are in your stash? Tiny Tush, goodmamas, Bumkins, Growing greens os, bella bottoms, Patooshie pants, Batick bums, Dreameze, muttaguin os, CPF and IPF. I am sure there are others just can't think of them. I'll come back after I hang the load in the washer...

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? I love my patosshie pants fitteds even better than goodmamas. Wool shorties to cover or Fuzibunz snap cover

What kind of wipes do you use? cloth form wherever!

What kind of diaper solution do you use? water and a bit of soap if there is a poop

What is your overnight system? same as my day system

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? in the toilet--a sprayer was a pia

What kind of pail system do you have? dry

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) wash full cylce twice final viegar wtih tea tree rinse. I use All unscented concentrate int he seocnd wash cycle. Line dry

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object. More shorties. I have enough cloth to go over a week without wahsing but I would love to buy new wool.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

How long have you been CDing? I CDed full time for three years, have been doing it only at night for another 10 months, am planning on starting full-time again in another 3 months.

How do you like it? LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE

Why do you cloth diaper? Because cloth is soft and fluffy and wonderful, and disposables disgust me.

What kind of dipes are in your stash? Right now, just Toddle-ease diapers and Dappi nylon pull-on pants.

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? Regular 4x6x4 prefolds with Blue Penguin wrap 'n snaps

What kind of wipes do you use? mostly Kissaluvs

What kind of diaper solution do you use? distilled water

What is your overnight system? right now it's ONLY overnight, but back in the day I used to use 2 prefolds under a Mother-ease or Bummis cover.

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? Back when we were dealing with poop, yes, with a minishower.

What kind of pail system do you have? Nowadays I just throw them in with the undies, but I used to have a real diaper pail with a Bummis liner.

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) Again, nowadays I just throw them in with the undies, but back in the day I did a cold short wash followed by a hot wash with detergent to line 1 followed by an extra cold rinse. No particular detergent preference. Every other day was best for minimizing the gross factor, though I sometimes stretched it to every 3 days. I either air fluffed in the dryer and then dried outside on the line, or dried the diapers in the dryer on hot and left the covers on top of the dryer.

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? I would have 3 dozen identical diapers and 6 identical covers AND a great big "sample stash" of other kinds too! (this may be less of a money issue and more of a storage space issue)


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
*How long have you been CDing? My actual cding experience began with my 19.5 year old -- in 1989. My last child PL'd in 2005 and I have been a manufacturer ever since 2002.

How do you like it? It was a wise decision on many levels, and I am pleased that we went this route.

Why do you cloth diaper? In 1989 -- to save some cash and to save the landfills and water. With the second one to save some cash since I gave up a job to stay home. With my last one -- he was acutely allergic and the education really began. With the last child reasons went far beyond, save the earth -- it began, save my child.

What kind of dipes are in your stash? I used mostly pf'd. Fitteds and a few Aio's

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? Fitted and cover for ease of use. Pf'd and cover for ease of laundry. AIO's for short day trips.

What kind of wipes do you use? Cloth, anything I felt like making at the time.

What kind of diaper solution do you use? don't

What is your overnight system? Nothing anymore special than what is noted above.

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? Dunk and Swish

What kind of pail system do you have? Dry pail -- diaper pail.

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) every two days, in the dryer or on the line. Detergents with little enzymes and phosphates.

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?-- FUSSYBUTT --







*

.......................


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

How long have you been CDing?
With DS i diapered about 2 years, DD almost 7 months so far and going strong









How do you like it?
LOVE it!!!

Why do you cloth diaper?
First- earth friendly
Second- better for baby
Third- economical

What kind of dipes are in your stash?
Mostly chinese prefolds, a few old Gerber flannelette prefolds(the good old ones), a few growing green fitteds, and a bella bottom fitted(my fave). For covers I have a few wool, bummis snap, prorap snap, and softbums. Throw in a bunch of fleece liners and an assorted mix of doublers from microfiber to hemp.

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?
I LOVE bella Bottoms fitteds with wool covers.

What kind of wipes do you use?
Cloth made by me with baby terry on one side and flannelette on the other.

What kind of diaper solution do you use?
Wipe solution? Plain water. If there is a rash I'll add some GSE.

What is your overnight system?
Regular large prefold with an infant used as a doubler or my hemp doubler.

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?
I don't, DD is still EBF. But with DS I used to use a spatula and plan to do so with DD.

What kind of pail system do you have?
DRY!!! Wet is a drowning hazard.

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)
I wash when the pails are full so every 3-4 days depending.
Cold rinse, hot wash/cold rinse (only option for rinse is cold) with regular detergent(whatever was on sale) and a final cold rinse. Once month I do a strip with blue dawn(they feel sooooo soft after!!)
If the weather permits I line dry.

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?
Hmmmm, a bunch more bella bottoms fitteds and wool.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

*How long have you been CDing?*
6 months now. (ds is a year old)









*How do you like it?*
love it!

*Why do you cloth diaper?*
good for the environment, softer on dc, sooo cute!, cheaper, gives me a hobby.









*What kind of dipes are in your stash?*
I have some WAHM AI2s, Thirsties pockets, thirsties covers, pfs, a GM fitted and a Mutts fitted

*What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?*
pf with thirsties cover or a thirsties pocket
*
What kind of wipes do you use?*
terry wash clothes, flannel wipes and fleece wipes

*What kind of diaper solution do you use?*
spray bottle with water and Burt's Bees baby soap added.

*What is your overnight system?*
WAHM fleece pocket diaper with a microfiber insert and a super-do insert doubled over in the pee spot, covered with some wool longies

*Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?*
we dunk poo diapers in the toilet before pailing them

*What kind of pail system do you have?*
hanging wet bag (dry, obviously







)

*What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)*
Cold prewash for a rinse, hot wash, two cold rinses. We use Purex F/C. Wash every other day and dry in the dryer during the winter (if they are stained they get sunned)

*And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?







*
Lots more Thirsties pockets of all different sizes since they are being discontinued.







More wool too.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

How long have you been CDing?

4 months

How do you like it?

It's great!

Why do you cloth diaper?

I cloth diaper so my son won't leave a legacy of disposible diapers in a landfill.

What kind of dipes are in your stash?

Unbleached prefolds, snappis and thirsties covers

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?

Unbleached prefolds, snappis and thirsties covers

What kind of wipes do you use?

cut up t-shirts and flannel, unsewn

What kind of diaper solution do you use?

Water in a spray bottle (disposible wipes for early morning and poopy clean-ups - DH does most of the diaper changes and doesn't feel comfortable with a homemade solution







)

What is your overnight system?

The next size up prefold and a Thirsties cover

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?

We use a diaper sprayer for poopy diapers

What kind of pail system do you have?

A bucket with a loose lid (we reused a cat litter bucket)

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)

Cold rinse, Hot wash with Kirkland liquid soap and a downy ball with vinegar, tumble dry with dryer balls

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?

A diaper service!!!!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 11, 2009)

How long have you been CDing?
1 month

How do you like it?
love it!

Why do you cloth diaper?
it's cute, practical, and minimizes our impact on the environment

What kind of dipes are in your stash?
prefolds, thirsties covers, and a couple flips

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?probably the flips

What kind of wipes do you use?
flannel

What kind of diaper solution do you use?
water with a bit of baby soap and tea tree oil

What is your overnight system?
bg os

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?
shes ebf so we dont so far

What kind of pail system do you have?
pail liner

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)
cycle on cold with half a cap of purex free, a hot/cold cycle with another half cap, and an extra rinse

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?
some fitteds


----------



## Shy0717 (Jun 14, 2005)

Funny Face said:


> *How long have you been CDing?*
> 6 months
> 
> *How do you like it?*
> ...


----------



## Erinjvrn (Sep 23, 2009)

*How long have you been CDing? 2 years

How do you like it? love it

Why do you cloth diaper? save $$$ and the earth

What kind of dipes are in your stash? BG, mudshrimps and OBB pockets, goodmama fitteds and longies/shorties, mudshrimps & WWB covers, obv and some reg pfs, fluffymail aios
What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? goodmama fitteds and longies
What kind of wipes do you use? obv and some sherpa wipes

What kind of diaper solution do you use? water and baby wash in squirt bottle

What is your overnight system? BG pocket (mine all converted to snaps)

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? shake poop into toilet

What kind of pail system do you have? lidded trash can with a whamies liner

What is your wash routine? cold rinse plain, hot wash w/ dawn (add 1 scoop oxyclean every other week), extra cold rinse plain (add vinegar every other week), dry in dryer til dry lol.
And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? All OBB marathon pockets, all PB&E obv pfs and my current fitted stash.

My dream NB stash would be: 12 blueberry mini nappis, 12 mutt fitteds w/ wool or imse vimse organic covers, 12 WWB covers w/ PB&E obv pfs














*


----------



## Erinjvrn (Sep 23, 2009)

Im so surprised by these complicated 2 pail routines. I put all dipes in one whamies wetbag lined trash can and call it a day. If its shakable, I dump in the toilet. Also if I had to hang my dipes dry and all that I probably wouldnt CD:X I work FT, I wash, my nanny dries and puts away lol.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

How long have you been CDing?- since our daughter was born- 2 months ago

How do you like it?- So far so good!

Why do you cloth diaper?- primarily fiscal reasons, but also for the environment and her bum.

What kind of dipes are in your stash?- Dri-line fitteds with snaps, bummis super whisper wraps covers ans WAHM fleece liners, a few Motherease doublers.

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?- not much choice, all our diapers are the same

What kind of wipes do you use? cheapie baby washcloths that come 30 to a pack for 5 bucks.

What kind of diaper solution do you use? water with a splash of baby Bronner's and a couple drops of TTO (and we use a warmer)

What is your overnight system? big ME doubler in her diaper with the cover or a small inside a medium with a bigger cover

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? I don't. She's still EBF and the washer does all the work

What kind of pail system do you have? 5 gallon step garbage pail with the removable insert

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)
1. cold/cold cycle, no additives
2. hot/cold with nature clean/baking soda was and vinegar rinse
3. hot dry cycle, 100 minutes
4.occasional sunning for stains. I haven't needed to strip yet

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?

All bum genius sized or other sized AIO

nak[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

I never knew that people just left BM poo (haha!) on the diapers instead of rinsing it off. I know the poop doesn't stink as much as regular poop, but it still has an odor. Plus, DS can have a lot of it in his diaper. I just couldn't leave that to dry on the diaper and rinse out into the washing machine!


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

We haven't had any problems or stains with poo. I've never "pre-rinsed." I don't know how I would even go about that, since there isn't a sink or anything near the changing table. I can't leave her laying there while I'm off rinsing diapers.

But then again, I wash about every day, so they don't have time to set.


----------



## mizznicole (Feb 13, 2007)

Funny Face said:


> *How long have you been CDing?
> 1.5 years
> 
> How do you like it?
> ...


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

How long have you been CDing? 2 yrs

How do you like it? love it

Why do you cloth diaper? reduce/reuse

What kind of dipes are in your stash? all types

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? Crickett's/Blue Canoe wool

What kind of wipes do you use? cloth

What kind of diaper solution do you use? water

What is your overnight system? extra soaker

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? sprayer

What kind of pail system do you have? dry

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)
HE front loader/cold cycle/hot was w/ cold rinse/hang dry/ecos free&clear w/borax (1/2 c)/ every other day
And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?







[/B][/QUOTE] wool soaker


----------



## femalephish (Feb 3, 2009)

How long have you been CDing?- *6 months*

How do you like it?- *Mostly I like it.*

Why do you cloth diaper?- *It just felt right to us. Plus, we're cheap. smile.*.

What kind of dipes are in your stash?- *Thirsties covers and cotton prefolds from a local vendor.*

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?- *We only use covers and prefolds*

What kind of wipes do you use? *disposable- fragrance/alcohol free.*

What kind of diaper solution do you use? *See above*

What is your overnight system? *Sposies. She would get a rash from staying in a diaper overnight. It was either use disposables or change her everytime she gets up to nurse. I'm not waking a sleeping baby!*

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? I don't. She's still EBF and the washer does all the work*--- Ditto!*

What kind of pail system do you have? *Just a garbage pail.*

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)
*We use All Free and Clean (about 1/4 of the amount) and we use a front loader. We use cold water only, and give them an extra rinse and prewash. Then dry in dryer with an added 'speed dry' at the end.*

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?

*I guess I would try some All In Ones, but I'm not sure I would like them- don't they take forever to dry?*


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

How long have you been CDing? 4 months

How do you like it? I love it!

Why do you cloth diaper? It's easier than I expected, and DS was in disposables for 4 years, so the landfill and cost savings is huge and I wish I had CD'ed with him!

What kind of dipes are in your stash? FuzziBunz, Happy Heinys, a few Thirsties covers, lots of prefolds, some hemp fitteds

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? I love FuzziBunz fit, but Happy Heinys prints make me happy.









What kind of wipes do you use? A few WAHM cloth, some Imse Vimse flannel wipes, and I still use Pampers Sensitive wipes on occasion

What kind of diaper solution do you use? water and lavender oil

What is your overnight system? Either a pocket diaper with a hemp insert or 2 microfleece inserts, or a hemp fitted with a Thirsties cover

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? We just started solids, so I haven't had to rinse them yet. But I will do so in the toilet - haven't figured out a system yet!

What kind of pail system do you have? Just a generic diaper pail with a Thirsties pail liner

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) Every 2-3 days, in the washer on hot with Country Save, extra rinse, dry in the dryer (my back yard hardly gets any direct sun in the winter, otherwise I'd still be sunning them)

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? I really can't think of anything!


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

*How long have you been CDing?*
15 or 16 months, can't remember exactly how old dd was when we switched.

*How do you like it?*
Love it

*Why do you cloth diaper?*
Cheaper, better for dd's skin

*What kind of dipes are in your stash?*
2 dozen GMD prefolds
1 dozen Gerber dsq's
1 thirsties fab fitted
1 kissaluvs fitted
3 BG OSs

1 thirsties cover
1 thirsties duo
1 bummies super brite
4 sww's

lots of fleece liners I cut from several remnants I got at the fabric store

*What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?*
a gmd pf snappied with either of the thirsties covers

*What kind of wipes do you use?*
Mostly baby washcloths but a few flannel ones I sewed.

*What kind of diaper solution do you use?*
Water with a bit of cider vinegar

*What is your overnight system?*
GMD pf with either a doubler or a gerber pf used as a doubler

*Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?*
if there's poo it's dumped in the toilet but it's usually contained in the fleece liner. Before solids I didn't worry with any rinsing or dumping.

*What kind of pail system do you have?*
Open plastic pail

*What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)*
cold wash cycle w/ no soap, hot/warm cycle with Charlie's, then dry in the dryer. Occasionally I'll run an extra hot/warm cycle w/ no additional soap after the one with soap.

*And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?







*
I'd buy several more Thirsties Duo wraps (4 or 5) and a few other pocket diapers for when other people watch dd.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

*How long have you been CDing?*

About 3 yrs, started when my oldest was 8 months.

*How do you like it?*

Love it.

*Why do you cloth diaper?*

Hate the thought of all those disposables going in the landfill. Also sposies smell bad.

*What kind of dipes are in your stash?*

Goodmamas, Imse Vimse covers, Disana wool covers, some pull-on wool, and Imse Vimse AIOs with snaps.

*What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?*

Goodmama with Imse Vimse Soft cover w/snaps.

*What kind of wipes do you use?*

I have some hyena cart wipes, but mostly just baby washcloths.

*What kind of diaper solution do you use?*

Just water.

*What is your overnight system?*

Goodmama goodnight with extra doubler and Disana wool cover. DD2 is a super pee-er.

*Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?*

Dunk and swish. We use fleece liners to make it easier.

*What kind of pail system do you have?*

Dry.

*What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)*

Every 2-3 days, cold wash with a bit of Oxy, hot wash with Purex free & clear, dryer.

*And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?








*

Am pretty much at stash nirvana but I wouldn't mind having some fancy pull-on wool.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

*How long have you been CDing?*
3 months

*How do you like it?*
love it!

*Why do you cloth diaper?*
1) soft, cushy pad for LO's little tush instead of crinkly paper underwear
2) environmental reasons
3) cute factor

*What kind of dipes are in your stash?*
Main daytime dipe: Softbums AI2 (we have 7 covers and 20 inserts)
Main nighttime dipe: Fuzzibunz OS pocket (we have 3)
Random leftovers from experimental stages: 2 gDiapers, a BG OS pocket, a Rocky Mountain OS pocket, and a Kushies AIO (I use these only when late with laundry)

*What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?*
Softbums AI2

*What kind of wipes do you use?*
A mix of flannel, bamboo, and cheapo baby washcloths

*What kind of diaper solution do you use?*
plain water for most changes, I don't like to leave soap/chemical residues on baby's bum. If she has poo stuck to to her tushy I'll wash her with soap and rinse under the tap.

*What is your overnight system?*
Fuzzibunz OS pocket with 1 mf insert and a hemp/mf insert doubled at the back

*Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?*
Shake poo into toilet, no rinsing

*What kind of pail system do you have?*
hanging zippered wetbag used as a dry pail

*What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)*
Inserts get a cold prerinse, hot wash with ECOS free and clear (or any other approved detergent from diaperjungle's detergent chart), extra hot rinse, tumble dry. Covers go in with regular baby laundry, warm wash and tumble dry (we use the same ECOS detergent for all our laundry).

*And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?*
I really want to try the new snap-version of the Softbums but they aren't widely available yet. I might try their organic bamboo inserts too.


----------



## Tav Mom (Jan 21, 2008)

How long have you been CDing?5+ years

How do you like it? Love it

Why do you cloth diaper? Fun, easy, cheap

What kind of dipes are in your stash? kissaluvs, prefolds, bg, fb

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? prefolds and bg

What kind of wipes do you use? depends, cloth/disposable

What kind of diaper solution do you use?just a wash

What is your overnight system?disposables

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? no

What kind of pail system do you have?dry

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) reg wash/ extra rinses/ sometimes vinegar added or baking soda then an extra spin then hang outside

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? a bunch of pocket bgs


----------



## Sleepyheaded_Mama (Apr 5, 2009)

*How long have you been CDing?* almost 4 weeks now (used 'sposies his first 2 weeks)

*How do you like it?* depends on the day and what DS's bum rash is doing

*Why do you cloth diaper?* because I've always wanted to try and resources and information finally dovetailed so I could, also to save money whilst on maternity leave and because I feel good about it - usually

*What kind of dipes are in your stash?* GMD yellow-edge prefolds that DS is already outgrowing, MEOS and NuBunz

*What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?* the MEOS get used the most, but the NuBunz are my favorite, I'm afraid to over-use them however.

*What kind of wipes do you use?* homemade recieving blanket cut-outs without finished edges (no sewing machine)

*What kind of diaper solution do you use?* still experimenting

*What is your overnight system?* MEOS with doubler and Thirsties DUO Wrap

*Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?* still EBF so no rinsing necessary yet

*What kind of pail system do you have?* white plastic garbage pail with push-button lid

*What is your wash routine?* (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) Complete cold wash cycle with nothing added. Complete hot wash cycle with a tiny amount of Tide. Downy Ball filled with vinegar for the cold rinse. Dry on high heat for 70 minutes. Every other day.

*And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?* Sbish wool covers and a ton more pockets


----------



## Sleepyheaded_Mama (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsVyky* 
What kind of wipes do you use? cheapie baby washcloths that come 30 to a pack for 5 bucks.

Where-oh-where did you find a 30 pack for $5?!? That is my dream come true!!! lol


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I want to answer this again since I have another child.

*How long have you been CDing?* 3 years with dd1, 6 weeks with this baby

*How do you like it?* I love it!!!!!

*Why do you cloth diaper?* To save
money and the environment and my
baby's skin and to because I love diaper laundry and cuddling soft fluff. Why NOT use cloth?

*What kinds of dipes are in your stash?* Prefolds and fitteds (mostly Kissaluvs), Bummis Super Whisper Wraps, Blue Penguin Wrap 'n Snaps, and Dappi nylon pull-on pants.

*What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?* Osocozy fitted with Dappi nylon pants.

*What kinds of wipes do you use?* A mix of Kissaluvs, Gerber washcloths, homemade flannel, and random freebies.

*What kind of wipes solution do you use?* Distilled water

*What is your overnight system?* She still needs to be changed at night, but eventually I will double diaper.

*Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?* When dd2 starts solids, I will get less lazy about using the minishower.

*What kind of pail system do you use?* Plastic trash can lined with waterproof tote, no lid.

*What is your washing routine?* Every other day short wash on cold, hot heavy wash with 3/4 cap of Sportwash, extra rinse.

*And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?* A package deal.


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

How long have you been CDing? one yr. w/dd, 4 mos. w/ ds

How do you like it? love it

Why do you cloth diaper? saves money, comfy for baby, looks cute, environment

What kind of dipes are in your stash? fuzzibuns, snugglebottoms inserts, thirsties covers

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? snugglebottom velcro insert with a fuzzibunz as a cover. never leaks! love it! (no inserts in the fb pocket)

What kind of wipes do you use? disposables for poo only, but i am intrigued by the responses on this thread re: Viva papertowels and may start a thread on that. i have some questions about this great idea!

What kind of diaper solution do you use? N/A

What is your overnight system? if dh dipes, then it's a sposie. grrrr. if i do it, it's a snugglebottom with an extra fb insert and a fb cover.

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? shake into toilet

What kind of pail system do you have? wet bag

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) cold rinse followed by a hot wash with Rockin' Green soap and a double rinse. hang covers to dry, inserts go into dryer.

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? so, so many, i don't buy much. would love to try hemp and wool.


----------



## RubyOrganique (Aug 23, 2007)

How long have you been CDing?
Since day 1. DD currently 17 months.

How do you like it?
Can't imagine doing anything else.

Why do you cloth diaper?
Kinder to the environment, better for baby, faster to potty learn, certainly cheaper.

What kind of dipes are in your stash?
7 dozen Chinese prefolds
6 Imse Vimse newborn size covers
2 Thirsties covers each of various sizes
3 Eca-pants
13 EC pads
1 Daisy Doodle training pant
6 Gerber training pants
1 locally made fitted diaper
2 pairs homemade wool longies
5 homemade wool covers

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?
prefold with homemade wool cover hook and loop closure

What kind of wipes do you use?
Flannel squares I made myself and launder with diapers

What kind of diaper solution do you use?
Very diluted Dr. Bronner's baby soap solution

What is your overnight system?
Same as day. Last few months we fold the prefold differently for more absorbency.

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?
Poo goes in the toilet (and typically peels off easily) then it gets tossed in the pail. DH likes to dry wet dipes before throwing them in the pail.

What kind of pail system do you have?
Hamper with a laundry bag inside, at the messier beginning, we used a plastic pail with a laundry bag.

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)
hot wash extra rinse, Biokleen, now that I have a w/d at home I wash every 4 days, dry in the dryer (too cold here to line dry) Used the laundromat for the first 15 months (hence the 7 doz dipes) While it's easier to launder at home, it was totally doable at the laundromat.

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?
Wool cover


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
*How long have you been CDing? 3 1/2 yrs

How do you like it? Love it









Why do you cloth diaper? Its fun, saves $, good for the environment

What kind of dipes are in your stash? all pf now but have tried them all just really love pfs








What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? Prefold and pul cover when we are out and just a prefold with no cover at home. There is nothing cuter than a cd butt!
What kind of wipes do you use? Cloth I made myself

What kind of diaper solution do you use? None I just take them to the sink to wet but have tried all sorts of things, prewet, spraybottle, this is just easiestWhat is your overnight system?
Doubled up pf with pul cover or fleese both made by me.
Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? I dont if its formed I shake it into the toilet.
What kind of pail system do you have? a garbage can with a flip top lid.

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) I wash cold rinse no soap, hot wash with Charlies Soap soaking for 1/2 HR during that hot wash, hot rinses till no suds (usually 2 washes) Wash every 2 to 3 days and drier in the winter and hang outside in summer.
And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?







*


Nothing lol I did sell my front loader to get a simple top loader after fighting my wash routine for 2 yrs now im happy


----------



## Blueone (Sep 12, 2009)

*How long have you been CDing?*
4 months

*How do you like it?*
I love it

*Why do you cloth diaper?*
Because it saves money

*What kind of dipes are in your stash?*
Just gro baby

*What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?*
gro baby with a booster at night.

*What kind of wipes do you use?*
Baby kicks, but I prefer the others we have which are Imse Vimse

*What kind of diaper solution do you use?*
water and olive oil with witch hazel

*What is your overnight system?*
gro baby with the booster

*Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?*
No

*What kind of pail system do you have?*
just the planet wise bag

*What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)*
cool rinse, normal warm wash cycle with crunchy clean, with another rinse cycle

*And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?*
Not sure, maybe I'd get some Antsy Pants for the potty training stage. I'm pretty happy with gro baby. But maybe some prefolds and covers would be nice.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
*How long have you been CDing?
*
*
*
*
I have been cding off and on for 6 years.
I like cds fine, once dp was "on board" all my worries were put aside.
I cloth diaper for my son's skin health. That is the main reason. They had reactions to sposies.
Dipes in my stash- I really like nanipoo fitteds for newborns.. and fuzzibunz for medium/petite.. but I have quite a few First Class Baby and BizzyBeehive..
For a while we really liked fitteds and wool covers.. and the embroidered ones are gorgeous, but I really don't have time to care for wool much anymore.. so fuzzibunz and inserts for medium/petite and will go with fitteds and covers for the small/newborn stage since I still have quite a few.
Generally dp prefers disposable wipes.
Diaper solution? Huh?
Like fuzzibunz for overnight or Snugwee? but I don't think they are made anymore.
Just dump contents in toilet.. no sprayer thing.
Dry pail
I wash every other day when I have a babe in dipes.. although with only one in dipes, my pail probably won't get as full as fast. I use a dryer.
Not sure what I'd buy.. probably all of one system and not a hodgepodge..*


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

How long have you been CDing? 20m

How do you like it?great

Why do you cloth diaper?better for DD & enviro

What kind of dipes are in your stash?you name it







pf's, fitteds, pockets
-BGOS, swaddlebees ss pockets, HH sized prints, Mutt 3rs, Goodmamas, Bagshot Row Bamboo, Tiny Tush OS fitteds, swaddlebees side snap stuffable fitteds, unbleached indian pfs, BabyKicks hemp blend pfs, thirsties stuffable aio

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?Mutt 3r (w/ my own snap in doubler) under interlock wool longies

What kind of wipes do you use? homemade by my mom terry & flannel serged edge 5ish x 7ish

What kind of diaper solution do you use? calif baby diaper area wash & warm wet just w/ water wipes from the warmer

What is your overnight system? thirsties stuffable aios w/ a swaddlebees hemp insert

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? diaper sprayer

What kind of pail system do you have? dry pail 5 gal bucket w/ lid

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) hot wash w/ Allen's naturally liquid (just a tiny bit) cold rinse then extra cold rinse... about every 3-4 days... everything in the dryer on high except pockets which go on the drying rack

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? more custom royal buns interlock wool longies


----------



## kickinitbabystyle (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
*How long have you been CDing? 16 months

How do you like it? I LOVE IT!!!









Why do you cloth diaper? a) the environment b) money c) sposies STINK (literally)
What kind of dipes are in your stash? Prefolds, BGOS, BabyKicks Org. Fitted, Whammies w/hooks, wool/pul covers
What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? BabyKicks Organic Fitted w/wool no question
What kind of wipes do you use? Hemp/org. cotton wipes

What kind of diaper solution do you use? 4c water, 4d lavender eo, 4d tea tree eo, 1tb baby wash, 1tb coconut oil
What is your overnight system? BabyKicks Org. Fitted w/a JoeyBunz and BK hemp pf (trifolded) or BGOS w/mf insert and 2 JoeyBunz
Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? DS#1 just plop, swich occasionally don't really have to DS#2 is ebf so they just go into the wash
What kind of pail system do you have? dry pail
What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) Tuesday, Thursday, & Sunday Cold wash w/1 pump Charlies, Hot wash w/1 pump Charlies 1/4c vinegar and baking soda (bleach once a month), 2 cold rinses Air or tumble dry (whichever I feel at the moment)
And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?







more wool







*

I love CD'ing


----------



## deny_zoo29 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok first of all I want to say that this is our first child and she is only 2 months old, so we don't have a lot of experience in it but wanted to put our input in.

*How long have you been CDing?*
about 7 Weeks (we used sposies the first 2 weeks, until her cord came off and the BG fit our baby)

*How do you like it?*
We love it! It's been easy for us and I know the amount of diapers we had to buy in the first 2 weeks was crazy so it really solidfied the cost savings for us and we have educated quite a few families on the "new" cloth diapers (vs what their parents/grandparents used and they have all been presently surprised







)

*Why do you cloth diaper?*
Cost savings and the benefit to the environment for not adding any more disposables than we have too to the landfills and b/c my mom CD me!

*What kind of dipes are in your stash?*
We exclusively have BumGenius 3.0's but I would like to try their new line and/or the GroBaby line

*What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?*
We've only used BumGenius 3.0 so we'd have to say at this point that they are our favorites

*What kind of wipes do you use?*
cloth at home (cheap baby washcloths that we keep in a warmer in a solution of 1 Tbsp of baby wash, 1 Tbsp of baby oil, 1 cup water) and commercial wipes when out and about

*What kind of diaper solution do you use?*
Solution? Like in our diaper pail? We just use a dry bag

*What is your overnight system?*
BumGenius Dipe with a thick insert in it. Works fine so far and she sleeps for 10-11 hrs a night with no night time changes or leaking in the mornings

*Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?*
We don't rinse them off. Our LO is exclusively BF and we do use liners inside the dipes to help remove some of the poo prior to washings. But b/c of being BF poo it comes off cleanly in the wash

*What kind of pail system do you have?*
We use a diaper champ diaper pail with a wet bag in it

*What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)*
We wash once in Hot with minimal laundry soap (Planet brand) with an extra rinse in cold (but I've read that we're doing that backwards so we're going to start washings cold first then hot!) We wash when the pail gets full, usually after 3 days of diapers and we have a drying rack in the nursery where we hang them to dry after washings. We hope to be able to hang them outside during the summer (but as it's about 15 degrees here, we'd have frozen dipes if we put them out there!







)

*And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?







* Probably just more dipes and inserts and we'd get enough for our friend who is now considering cloth for her future LO's but is concerned about the initial cost (we bought ours a few at a time throughout my pregnancy and then we got quite a few as shower gifts. She runs a daycare out of her home and has another little girl whose family uses prefolds and she likes the BG better if she can afford them)


----------



## caj'smommy (Sep 28, 2003)

How long have you been CDing? Since my oldest was 6 months old. She is now 13. Total break between kids has been almost 3 years, so I guess you could say I've cd'd so far for 10 years.

How do you like it? Usually I really enjoy it. There are times when life gets really busy and it feels like a bit of a hassle, but overall, I wouldn't trade it for anything.

Why do you cloth diaper? Save $, environment, cuteness factor. Because I feel like it's just the right thing to do. It's become part of my mothering identity over the years, just like breastfeeding.

What kind of dipes are in your stash? This varies depending on babies needs at the time and what works best for them. For my newborn I'm expecting next month I have a combo of prefolds/fitteds (mostly made from recycled receiving blankets) and wraps (BSWW, BSB, MEAF, thirsties). Then for 10-12lbs up, I will switch to more OS mama made flannel fitteds, MEOS, reg 4x6x4 prefolds/covers. I also have a few pockets and aios for quick changes and outings, but generally prefer the prefolds and fitteds/cover systems more.

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? MEOS w/airflow covers. Very good value for your money. Leakproof, last forever, and ME stands behind their products and has very good customer service.

What kind of wipes do you use? Mama made 2 layer printed flannel wipes

What kind of diaper solution do you use? lavender EO/distilled water in a wipes warmer

What is your overnight system? Same

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? while EBF, I don't dunk or rinse. After that I dunk solids, but generally don't rinse out pee diapers unless it's going to be a while before I can get to doing diaper laundry. That way I avoid set in stink issues.

What kind of pail system do you have?
Rubbermaid tall container w/2 large PUL liners. I rarely use a lid as I find that just makes the odors worse. Dry pail.

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) I have a FL HE washer:
cold rinse/spin w/tiny bit of tide HE powder or just vinegar
Long hot wash with 1/3 rec. amount of Tide
Cold rinse/spin w/nothing
2nd rinse/spin
Dry diapers in dryer, usually hang covers

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? Tough question. I've btdt over the years with several different types of diapers/systems. I'd probably buy a new set of MEOS/AF covers.


----------



## craft_media_hero (May 15, 2009)

I just want to say that as a mom newly looking at cloth-diapering, I find this thread incredibly helpful.

Please keep this thread going forever or sticky it!

I am looking at this thread as I keep my eye out shopping for my expected little one, and I will definitely be looking here when it comes time to do the washing.


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

*How long have you been CDing?*
23 months

*How do you like it?*
We've had some issues with our wash routine (shared washer and soap based detergent build-up/rash issues), but all in all, I love it.

*Why do you cloth diaper?*
healthier for the kiddos, natural
really cute stuff
saving $$
convenience (no emergency trips to the store for dipes!)

*What kind of dipes are in your stash?*
The bulk are prefolds. We have a few bumGenius 3.0, 1 bumGenius organic OS (I prefer this to the 3.0's). Crickett's Hemp fitteds, a Swaddlebees OS OV, and a Tiny Tush. We're getting a full stash of prefold-fitteds (from greenmountaindiapers.com), for the new baby.

*What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?*
I like prefolds a lot for absorbency, but prefer fitteds for the poo containment.

*What kind of wipes do you use?*
Older kind of Little-Lions wipes (they don't have them currently)
bumGenius Bamboo-they're good, I just really don't like the poly content.

*What kind of diaper solution do you use?*
my own-Squirt bottle filled with water, squirt of Dr. Bronner's, few drops TTO.

*What is your overnight system?*
Prefold, sometimes with an infant pf as a doubler, with a Thirsties cover. (All my wool needs to be washed, but I've been too lazy. I really like our Aristrocrats soaker for overnight.

*Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?*
Wet-just toss it in. Poopy-shake it out, dunk and wring if it's clingy. Wish I had a diaper sprayer, but we can't afford one for a little longer.

*What kind of pail system do you have?*
Sterlite pop up lid can from Walmart. <$10

*What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)*
Cold rinse, hot wash with Purex F&C, warm rinse w/ vinegar, warm rinse, dry in dryer. I like Charlie's Soap, but we had issues because we have a shared washer, and I can't even afford to order it for us right now, let alone everyone using the washer so there's not a buildup issue.










*And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?*
A Diaper sprayer. If money were truly no object, and I could afford to get them in the first place, and replace them because I have yet to see any diaper besides a prefold last for a few years, let alone multiple children, I'd probably get a stash of Goodmamas, or sustainablebabyish diapers. With all SBish covers.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

*How long have you been CDing?* We cd'd 20 mo - from birth until she pl'd.

*How do you like it?* Loved it. Miss it.

*Why do you cloth diaper?* For DH, it was mostly environmental reasons. For me it was the health benefits and the cute factor.
*
What kind of dipes are in your stash?* We used Bum Genius xs for a month or so and then BG pockets for the remainder of the first year. The second year I discovered wool and we switched to fitted diapers.
*
What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?* bagshot row bamboo, pinned, and wool.
*
What kind of wipes do you use?* cloth.

*What kind of diaper solution do you use?* for washing bums? we just used a washcloth wet with warm tap water.

*What is your overnight system?* Same as above.
*
Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?* poop into toilet with toilet paper.

*What kind of pail system do you have?* wetbag in garbage can.
*
What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)* we washed every three days. one cold water with soap, one hot water with soap, one hot wash no soap to rinse. We used Allen's soap.
*
And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?* My stash was perfect.


----------



## gentlemother (Jan 15, 2010)

Been cloth diapering about 2 years now.

It's good for the most part. I still have to use regular diapers for nighttime or the babies wake up early in the morning because they're wet.

I cloth diaper mostly because I was given a set of cloth diapers as a gift. I don't know if I would've been proactive enough to have done it myself. I did get the pul wraps myself though









My favorites are the cotton chinese regular diapers as fillers and the pul wraps as covers. My favorite brand of covers is bunnyluv.

I use regular kirkland wipes when I go out. Otherwise, I just use the sink to rinse the baby's bottom.

I tried using the cloth diapers at night, but would end up with a grumpy wet baby in the early morning, so I abandoned that for now. I think I'll be going back to that, though when I'm ready to start training my older daughter to wake up at night to pee in the potty.

Depending on how bad the poo is, I dump into the toilet, rinse in the sink, or just dump it in the pail.

I use a dry pail system.

I just use warm water in the washer, put my natural kind laundry detergent in the washer, then hang dry on the line. They all come out beautiful and white!

I'm pretty happy with what I got, but really wanted to try the bamboo line of cloth diapers. Just couldn't afford it or justify the cost...


----------



## nukedwifey (Sep 22, 2008)

How long have you been CDing? _since birth, 7.5 months for my kid and since birth for my sister's 2 girls who are now 6 and 5_

How do you like it? _I love it. It's the norm for us. Disposables seem so weird._

Why do you cloth diaper? _health, economic, and no landfill clogging_

What kind of dipes are in your stash? _I have everything. Fitteds, pockets, AIO, Hybrids, contours, prefolds, flats, tie nappies, bamboo, hemp, cotton, organic, wool, fleece, felt, PUL.... I could go on_

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? _fitted with a PUL cover_

What kind of wipes do you use? _cloth mostly cotton a few bamboo_

What kind of diaper solution do you use? _just water with a wipe warmer_

What is your overnight system? _Imse Vimse Terry Contour with a doubler Snappied and PUL cover, or a BabyBeeHind OS with a PUL cover or a felted knit shorties or a SustainableBabyish with a doubler and PUL cover. Plus we just got a Bamboozle to try for night time_

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? _we only dump out the poo_

What kind of pail system do you have? _a $10 foot pedal garbage can from WalMart with a PlanetWise liner. One is in our living room and it does not stink!_

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) _When the pails are full which is about every 3 days, I wash cold with vinegar then Hot with 1/4 to 1/2 the recommended amount of detergent and vinegar in the rinse and ns extra cold rinse. I use Purex Free & Clear. I dry in the dryer._

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? _More knit longies perhaps although I have some and can knit now so...._


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

How long have you been CDing? Through 4 kids (6+ years) and now with grandkids.

How do you like it? Love cloth diapers

Why do you cloth diaper? See above.

What kind of dipes are in your stash? prefolds and fitteds (fitteds sewn by me)

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? prefold, pins, and separate cover. Wish I had known about wool when mine were in diapers.

What kind of wipes do you use? baby washcloths and tap water

What kind of diaper solution do you use?

What is your overnight system? prefold with another prefold in the center once they were sleeping more than 4-6 hours at night.

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? Only for poopy diapers when they were on solid food.

What kind of pail system do you have? Diaper pail with lid. It held 4 dozen prefold diapers. Started out with a wet pail with Joy and ended up with a dry pail with Dylan.

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) (wet pail--wring out by hand), perfume/dye/beach free detergent with borax/washing soda in the wash, vinegar in the rinse. Washed once a week (had 4-7 dozen diapers with each lo). Line dry preferred; otherwise dryer.

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? Can't think of anything.


----------



## wifeandmommy2-4 (Oct 20, 2008)

How long have you been CDing? About a year

How do you like it? It's great!

Why do you cloth diaper? Healthier for baby, cheaper, and a bonus is that it is healthier for the environment.

What kind of dipes are in your stash Cotton and bamboo prefolds and a couple home made fitteds.

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo We love cotton prefolds with wool covers.

What kind of wipes do you use? home made flannel wipes

What kind of diaper solution do you use? home made with water, oil, baby wash, and tto

What is your overnight system? Bamboo prefold and Aristocrat woolie

Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? I don't rinse unless it is a soft bm and I just dunk and swish in that case.

What kind of pail system do you have? dry

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?) I wash every other day now but plan to wash daily once our newbie comes. I do a cold rinse with nothing then an extra long hot wash with 1/2 cup baking soda and tide free, then an extra cold rinse with 1/4 cup vinegar then dry on high. Once we move off post(military) I will be line drying as much as possible!

And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? hmm.....lots of wool longies


----------



## lavatea (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone want to chime in? I'm sure there are members here now that weren't around when this thread was going. I've found this to be so helpful as I wade into CD'ing.


----------



## iowaorganic (May 19, 2007)

How long have you been CDing? _forever it seems- but off and on- but mostly on for 6 years_
How do you like it? _Well I finally figured out what washing routine works for us- so much better finally._
Why do you cloth diaper? _no stinky disposables in the trash- and cute cloth that is cheap!_

What kind of dipes are in your stash? _I have tried about everything. I have Prefolds, AIOs, fitted, PUL, wool. The only think I hate is fuzzibunz and anything poly fleece._

What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?_Mostly now I use homemade fitted diapers and if I use a cover (don't usually durning the day) it is wool Longies or Shorties._

What kind of wipes do you use? _Double layer flannel wipes that my mom made_
What kind of diaper solution do you use? _I usually just use tap water for my wipes and wet them each time I need one or two._
What is your overnight system? _I hate CDs at night. My kids sleep a long time- so I use a daily disposable._
Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? _Well wet just goes in the pail- poo gets sprayed off. Love the diaper sprayer. I am not a dunk and swish kind of girl._
What kind of pail system do you have? _Just a medium trash can with a tight fitting lid from target. I had a huge pail when I started that I used wet bags in- and I like no bags and a pail I can just rinse out._

What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)Mine has changed so much over the years. I have a high efficiency washer- so I use the power wash setting- which is Hot with 2 rinses. A cap of SolUMel and plenty of detergent since I have very hard water.
And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object? _not sure._


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

OK I see I took this in 2009 but I am taking it again because a lot of my answers have changed, heh

*How long have you been CDing? * 2 years on and off. I did cloth with DD1 full time from 4 months to 1 year, then part-time to 18 months (MIL did our daytime caregiving during that period and wouldn't use them), then switched to full-time disposables when she went to day care at 18 months (and had outgrown our onesize diapers as well at that point). DD2 has been in cloth full time (except overnights) since birth, she is 4 months old.

*How do you like it? * I still like it, though I'm less gung-ho than I was. It's not so much about 'liking' cloth as it is 'not-liking' disposables for me.

*Why do you cloth diaper?* Environmental reasons. There are other pluses like no dealing with trash bags and cute fluffy bum but they are minor. I'm not sure if we have saved money over disposables or not, I'd have to calculate.

(Ok quick back-of-the-envelope: I probably spent $350 on diaper stuff the first time around, and now another $250 on prefolds, couple of extra covers, Snappis and an extra wet bag. Disposable diapers run about $50/month so that's 12 months worth of disposables. Adding up all my cloth time from DD1 and DD2 it's about 12 months full time and 6 months part so we are ahead but not by a whole lot.) I'm thinking about buying some overnight cloth trainers for DD1 who is still using a disposable pullup overnight, but it's almost $100 for 3 and what if she won't wear them?

*What kind of dipes are in your stash? * Prefolds and covers (9 Softbums covers, plus two random pockets I use as covers for prefolds). I have a whole bunch of the original inserts that came with the Softbums which I no longer use because they leak. I also have a few things I'm not using at the moment: 3 FB OS pockets that I don't like bc they are too wide across the crotch, two large BG AIOs and two nb size covers that don't fit right now.

*What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo? * Prefold and Softbums or Thirsties cover

*What kind of wipes do you use?* assortment of cloth wipes (cheap baby washcloths, some bamboo ones from BumGenius, some cotton terry from GMD). I don't use wipes much, I usually run her bum under the tap for most changes

*What kind of diaper solution do you use?* tap water

*What is your overnight system?* disposable! I got real tired of fighting leaks with cloth at night, plus the huge bum didn't seem good for her spine

*Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them? * not yet, DD2 is EBF I used to use a plastic squirt bottle to get rid of solids for DD1.

*What kind of pail system do you have?* right now just a hanging wet bag

*What is your wash routine?* Wash when the bag is full, usually every other day. Prerinse, wash hot with Rockin Green, double rinse, machine dry.

*And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?* I would like to try fitteds and wool for overnight but wool seems very expensive, I am absolutely not a DIY person, and I have already spent enough money on cloth diapers. If wool were cheaper I would buy two fitteds and a wool cover to see how I like them.


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

> How long have you been CDing? from 7-11 months, then took a break, then back at it at 14 months.
> 
> How do you like it? love it, usually
> 
> ...


----------



## Bbctchr (Apr 21, 2012)

*How long have you been CDing? * 3+ years

*How do you like it?* Wouldn't do it any other way! Not to say there aren't challenges...... but overall, I love it!

*Why do you cloth diaper?* Environment, safety (no chemicals for my babes), and because they're cuter!

*What kind of dipes are in your stash?* Just about everything; FuzziBunz, bumGenius, prefolds, bamboo, AMP, Applecheeks, Motherease, Mommy's Touch, Bummis, etc,etc,etc.

*What's your favorite diaper/diaper combo?* Just got some hand-me-down bumGenius and love them, otherwise the FuzziBunz.

*What kind of wipes do you use?* Baby face cloths, old cut-up t-shirts/flannel pj bottoms, and Jackson Reese for on the go.

*What kind of diaper solution do you use?* Plain old water

*What is your overnight system? * Any of my pockets with an extra soaker, usually bamboo

*Do you/how do you rinse off your CD before pailing them?* Dunk them in the toilet

*What kind of pail system do you have? * Wet bag

*What is your wash routine? (how you wash, what detergent/additives, how often, how do you dry?)* Cold rinse, hot wash with soapnuts or Nellie's, every 3-4 days, dry outside when possible (weather permitting) or line dry inside (no dryer)

*And what one CD item would you purchase if money were no object?* Maybe some wool products, otherwise, just more of them!


----------

